# Reporter attacked



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/?piggyback=2#/watch?feature=g-trend&v=9fERCjdQQRY
I saw this last night this is definatly one of the reasons why BSL and insurance company's are getting tuff, people like that should not be allowed to have dogs.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

link doesnt come up to the video


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

YouTube

Sorry I'm having trouble getting the link it's "trending" on utube


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I think that link worked.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

no no links you have added have worked


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I just clicked the link it worked for me, anyone else?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Link worked for me.

Sadly, it will be the dogs that will pay the highest price for the moronic behavior of that woman.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I think this is the video the OP is talking about.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow that woman is a lunatic! And those dogs are more than likely to pay the price for HER behavior, they were only doing what was asked of them unfortunately to many of these dogs end up in hand of people like this and trained this way, the dogs seemed fine until given the command to go after the reporter!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I hope she's in jail awaiting arraignment.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

That's why when the guy in CA whose dogs killed that woman is facing murder charges I was HAPPY. This woman should be charged with assault, I think she is.
The more people that face crimminal charges for things like this will hopefully instill in peoples heads your 100% responsilble for your dogs actions.


----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)

Well keep in mind that the reporter came up to a grieving mother and starts asking questions about _how she feels about her daughter's killer_. From the looks of it, there was some video edited out between the time she has the bat and the time she brings out the dogs since she had time to get her phone. It looks more like these journalists refused to take 'no' for an answer, and the woman was adamantly refusing to talk about her daughter's death.

That doesn't change the fact that these dogs might be destroyed for their owner's anger


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to say that I don't think the woman was thinking straight. Looking at the whole story, this is just sad all around. 

News Crew Attack: Rock thrown, dog bites WLNE reporter Abbey Niezgoda covering kindergarten party shooting in Rhode Island; Melissa Lawrence charged | abc7chicago.com


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good dogs. 

They went after the woman who was attacking their owner, and when she called them off they came back to her -- Not crazy pit bulls that had to be beaten unconscious to stop. 

Did I get this right? The woman's daughter had been shot, and that the reporters were there to ask her how she _feels _about a 16 year old boy being arrested.

This woman is not a lunatic. She is a victim of being bothered with stupid questions from reporters who attack people when they are down and refuse to quit when they are clearly not welcome. 

I wish she did not sick her dogs on the reporter. But I wish reporters would leave when they are asked to leave. 

How much should a person have to put up with, really? Didn't Princess Di died while she was trying to run away from all the reporters. 

I am going to say something else, and that is if my daughter had been shot recently, I might not make the best decisions either. Do we know if the girl is alive or dead? Do we know if this lady was spending 24 hour vigils at her bedside and hasn't slept in 3 days. No sleep in three days can make you do some less than brilliant things. 

And now she is arrested. 

Well, string her up! 

When they arrested the creep whose dogs ATE that poor old lady jogging, I am all happy about that. This is really not the same.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

OMG! a kindergarten party, I guess the girl was 16, shot in the head? Did she die?

Lunatic?!? This is grieving momma bear! The reporters should be arrested. The dogs should not pay any price. That video shows that they are certainly not vicious killers.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

The woman could have gone into the house and left the scene, it was irresponsible, and as I stated the dogs did nothing wrong they did what they were told to do and they were called off successfully, It never said whether the daughter was dead so I can see the mother being mentally unstable due to grief and who knows what else, sleep deprivation or lack of food/water (I know when I have grieved taking care of myself was low on the list) But STILL there were much better options like calling the police for harassment, now the woman is arrested and is bound to be suffering even more, so in a way she was a "lunatic" meaning she was out of her mind while doing this!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I believe that Ny'asia was shot in the back, and is still recovering in the hospital. I hope she gets well soon, poor girl. 

And call me a horrible cynic, but what a happy day for the reporter. She only needs a tetanus shot and now she's right in the middle of this sensational story. Yay for her.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Her daughter is in the hospital being treated.

From link provided above by blanketback: "Police say 16-year-old Ny'asia Lawrence was shot in the back on Sunday and is being treated at Hasbro Children's Hospital"





selzer said:


> OMG! a kindergarten party, I guess the girl was 16, shot in the head? Did she die?
> 
> Lunatic?!? This is grieving momma bear! The reporters should be arrested. The dogs should not pay any price. That video shows that they are certainly not vicious killers.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So, she has been in the hospital for days, and the mother may have been totally running on adrenalin. 

The reporter only needed a tetnus shot. She should have left somewhere between the rock and the bat. How do you NOT know you are NOT wanted??? 

The mother of the child probably should be charged with assault. If I was the judge, I would throw it out.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm sorry I posted this, I don't want to start any arguements but condoning this is saying it's ok to sic your dogs on someone if they bother you. I feel that's the wrong message to send to anyone.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Shut the door, call 911 and let the police sort it out.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I may have brought my dogs forward (still in my yard) on a leash under control and presented them while telling the reporter to back off, then maybe open the gate and step out but only with my dogs on a leash. I'd never turn my dogs loose off my property like that unless I was being physically assaulted and physically unable to control my dogs. They are running around in a busy street!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

selzer said:


> Good dogs.
> 
> They went after the woman who was attacking their owner, and when she called them off they came back to her -- Not crazy pit bulls that had to be beaten unconscious to stop.


The reporter was harassing. Not attacking. Even if you want to call it a verbal attack, it doesn't warrant a dog attack on the street. 

I do agree they were good dogs. They did exactly what they were told to do.



kiya said:


> I'm sorry I posted this, I don't want to start any arguements but condoning this is saying it's ok to sic your dogs on someone if they bother you. I feel that's the wrong message to send to anyone.


Agreed. While I understand the woman may have been distraught, and if that's proven to be the case, it may provide her some legal defense for her assault...the bottom line is that it was assault. And using your dogs to assault a person is never to be condoned. It is NOT the same thing as a dog doing protection work or even being naturally protective of its owner.

When someone is harassing you, there are many other ways to handle it, as others have mentioned. Remove yourself, call the police. 

Something tells me this isn't the first time that woman said sic 'em boy, and it probably won't be the last.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I may have brought my dogs forward (still in my yard) on a leash under control and presented them while telling the reporter to back off, then maybe open the gate and step out but only with my dogs on a leash. I'd never turn my dogs loose off my property like that unless I was being physically assaulted and physically unable to control my dogs. They are running around in a busy street!


Exactly.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

the reporter got what she wanted in the end 

just curious what kind of dogs were they? they are tiny and looked liked pups


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I never condoned her sicking the dogs on the reporter. However, I guess I understand that humans that are under duress might not respond as perfectly as the people on this site will every single time, even if their kid has been shot and is in the hospital.

The reporter is a total jerk. She should have left this distraught woman to her grief, and gave up. How much intelligence do you have to have to go away when the person you are trying to interview is not willing to talk to you? She should be fired.

My God, people, you raise a kid for 16 years, so some jerk can cut them down? Some 16 year old punk that will probably go to juvie for a couple of months or years? Do we know what the doctors told her today. Do we know that maybe they told her that her daughter will no longer be able to walk? Would that make you crazy enough to do something stupid?

That was an attack by the way. Both sides had raised their voices and the fact that the woman was challenging her, and not leaving, that was an attack. Under normal circumstances, the woman probably would have gone in and called 9-1-1. But under normal circumstances that reporter would not have been there.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

While I DO NOT agree that the mother took the correct action. I equally DO NOT agree with the reporter continuing to be there after it was obvious she was not wanted.


The mother should have went inside...the reporter should have left.


Now two dogs may have to pay the price.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Selzer i am with you on this one. Clearly the mother behaved very poorly, but why on gods green earth was the reporter not respectful of a mother whose daughter had just been shot?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

They are Pit Bulls. This woman may have been under distress, but it wasn't right for her to use her dogs in that way. I've been pissed off at people plenty of times, but have never gotten any of my dogs to prove a point. 




pets4life said:


> just curious what kind of dogs were they? they are tiny and looked liked pups


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Gharrissc said:


> They are Pit Bulls. This woman may have been under distress, but it wasn't right for her to use her dogs in that way. I've been pissed off at people plenty of times, but have never gotten any of my dogs to prove a point.


Even if you daughter had been shot. Even if you had reporters in your face that would not go away and leave you be. You might react differently in such a situation. That is true. 

Most of us would have, but I lay more of the fault of this on the reporter than on the distressed mother.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

This crazy lady starts with a rock, then goes to get a bat, then her dogs.

One would think charges should be filed.
No blame of the dogs, I would opt to have this woman put down.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why didn't she just stay inside when she went to retrieve the bat? The reporters were not on her property, they were on public property. No matter her grief she was not justified assaulting them and sending her dogs after them. 

Although I chuckled a bit watching the reporter try to run around in high heels. I think it's funny when women wear totally nonfunctional articles of clothing for the sake of beauty.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Sprout said:


> This crazy lady starts with a rock, then goes to get a bat, then her dogs.
> 
> One would think charges should be filed.
> No blame of the dogs, *I would opt to have this woman put down.*




I always wonder at comments like this. I am happy that you have never had an experience to put you in such a state of mind. 

As I said, I don't think the woman was right. But I don't think the reporter was either. There are reporters out there who are relentless and uncaring and just don't take no for an answer. I don't think that the reporter should of had the dogs on her, but I wonder how much of the reporters part was cut out to make her not look so bad. AH, the joys of editing.

If my daughter had been shot in the back and I had reporters hounding me, on public property or not, I'd have a few choice words for them. I don't think I would go as far as this woman did, but being a mother myself, I can see how someone could get that far.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Syaoransbear said:


> Why didn't she just stay inside when she went to retrieve the bat? The reporters were not on her property, they were on public property.* No matter her grief she was not justified assaulting them and sending her dogs after them. *
> 
> Although I chuckled a bit watching the reporter try to run around in high heels. I think it's funny when women wear totally nonfunctional articles of clothing for the sake of beauty.


I agree with the bold, I do. It was assault, plain and simple. I also wonder though, at what point is staying to get a story not justified?

While the reporter wasn't on her property, harassment charges doesn't require it to be on ones property AFAIK.


ETA: My husband says that, maybe its just him, but at the point when she came out with the bat, wouldn't that be the cue to leave? I mean I know I wouldn't stay to film if someone had a bat after me.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I wonder too. Ironically and sadly the story in the nephew shot the uncle's dog thread in this forum the last update was the shooter is out on bond. Hardly a peep and this guy actually shot two dogs AND threatened he would shoot his uncle and he's out and about at will. 

This women, while her actions were wrong, is in jail according to the reports I've read in this thread and some are so angry at her to make comments about her needing to be 'put down'?? 

btw- there's only one time I thought about getting my dogs out and it was when an in law was on my property, starting an altercation with my DH and would not leave when I repeatedly asked, demanded even yelled a couple of times. I thought about it for about 2 seconds and decided my dogs well being was/is worth more to me then proving something to this stupid in-law. So I went inside and got my cell phone instead and told I am dialing 911, then he left. 







GSDolch said:


> I always wonder at comments like this. I am happy that you have never had an experience to put you in such a state of mind.
> 
> As I said, I don't think the woman was right. But I don't think the reporter was either. There are reporters out there who are relentless and uncaring and just don't take no for an answer. I don't think that the reporter should of had the dogs on her, but I wonder how much of the reporters part was cut out to make her not look so bad. AH, the joys of editing.
> 
> If my daughter had been shot in the back and I had reporters hounding me, on public property or not, I'd have a few choice words for them. I don't think I would go as far as this woman did, but being a mother myself, I can see how someone could get that far.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I am glad I didn't have to read very far to see that others felt compassion for this woman grieving a child and idiot media people. Somebody I know lives in the same town and said the way she heard it there was about 20 minutes of the woman asking the reporter to get off her property nicely. 
I applaud her restraint and wish she would have left the dogs in the house and went after that moron reporter with the ballbat. I would have done the jail time and left my dogs out of it. ...but we all do things under stress that we will regret later. I for one too feel the time is up for her dogs and that will be one more thing she will be grieving...you can tell those dogs love her.


ps. I"m asking a person to get off my property exactly once. Then it's game on. I will NOT involve my dog...but I can assure you said person is off my property one way or another.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

also people say "why didnt the woman go inside" 

Did she not have the right to sit outside of her house? Did she have to stay inside depressed 24/7? I can't believe people would side with the reporter in something like this. They clearly wanted this reaction from the woman. If anyone here lost their dog and had someone harass them like this I am sure they would act the same even. Now this was her child?

the reporters kept comming up to her so each time she would do something to get them to get lost one time rocks, bat, dogs etc.. In her state I really dont blame her.


----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)

pets4life said:


> also people say "why didnt the woman go inside"
> 
> Did she not have the right to sit outside of her house? Did she have to stay inside depressed 24/7? I can't believe people would side with the reporter in something like this. They clearly wanted this reaction from the woman. If anyone here lost their dog and had someone harass them like this I am sure they would act the same even. Now this was her child?
> 
> the reporters kept comming up to her so each time she would do something to get them to get lost one time rocks, bat, dogs etc.. In her state I really dont blame her.


Legally, the reporter is in the right. The woman _should_ have gone inside instead of attacking someone, let alone set her dogs loose. Morally, I don't have a lot of sympathy for a reporter badgering a woman whose daughter has been shot.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

what were they doing to her inbetween all those attacks? they cut it out.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I can see both sides of this - the reporter is just doing her job and the victim's mother doesn't want to be bothered. Now, do I agree with either side? No. The reporter should have some sort of sympathy/empathy toward the victim's mother and respect her privacy. The victim's mother didn't need to lash out at the reporter and command her dogs to attack. They've now been used as "weapons" and will likely be put down due to the owner's actions. My only suggestion on what would have been a better way to handle it would be for the reporter to have tried to schedule an interview. If the victim's mother declined, then just state that on air and that the station is respecting her privacy by not badgering. Then they could air a story about water skiing squirrels or something else that they consider news.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

That was not an attack. Labeling it as such is just spreading more lies and hysteria. 

The owner should have never reacted that way REGARDLESS of who asked her what. She's being charged with assault with a deadly weapon, correct? This would be no better than taking a bat out there swinging at the reporter. Except now, these dogs may pay the price and absolutely would have were there a cop on scene. This is why BSL spreads like a wildfire. Because of irresponsible, incompetent owners and stupid people everywhere.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

I made my comment based on what I saw and immidiatly made post.

That being said it was in poor taste and no doubt stupidity on my part for not being responsible enough to find out the back story.

So anyone I may have offended I truly apologize, this is a sad story to be sure.

GSDotch. As I was at fault in my post let's be clear of something else.

Don't assume I've, or anyone here, hasn't been in a situation to put us in said state of mind. I don't assume to know your past don't assume to know mine.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

i know that the mother is going through a hard time, but that does not condone her behavior to throw rocks at someone else and sic her dogs on someone to cause harm. She of all people should know what it feels like to have someone hurt physically. She seems to be the type of person that is very violent and from the slurs also racist. Theres been many of innocent families that have been through the same as her and they dont act violently towards other people. Its very sad. I hope she goes to jail or pays a hefty fine (because she was pretty sure if she told her dogs to bite someone they would. I could tell my dogs to go after someone and they would look at me like "what?" ) and i also hope so does the person who shot her daughter.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The woman needed a tetnus shot, not stitches. And those dogs came away when she called them. I do not think the dogs should be taken away or euthanized. There is nothing wrong with the dogs. 

The woman should not go to jail. Her dog bit someone, not severely. 

I would like to see the whole video, not the cut up video that showed the mother in the most extreme, and what all the reporting crew was doing early on. 

I know that the lady wasn't a police officer, because if it was, then everyone would want to see the full video and then they would want to wait until the court system got done with her before seeking the death penalty -- she should be put down??? Well golly, gee whiz, folks, sometimes I get the impression that many people who comment on these threads haven lived in the real world very long, they certainly haven't had to manage a celebration going way wrong, with a child shot. 

People should not be able to shove cameras in people's faces and record their worst moments.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Sprout said:


> I made my comment based on what I saw and immidiatly made post.
> 
> That being said it was in poor taste and no doubt stupidity on my part for not being responsible enough to find out the back story.
> 
> ...



Its GSDolch 

Assuming is what people do with the information presented to them. Kinda like your assumption about the woman. You don't think your lack of regard for human life brings up assumptions that you have absolutely no idea about the feelings and emotions going on in that situation? Sorry, I'm not even one of those who jokes about putting bleach in the water. /shrugs


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jokes about putting bleach in the water? 

What is this? I never heard of jokes about this. I have poured a gallon of bleach in my well a dozen years ago or so. It is supposed to help kill unwanted bacteria. And the water smells bleachy for a day but it is perfectly fine. We just don't drink it right away.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Just seems like the reporter and other people do not really look at the mother like a person. Had she have been an upper class woman I doubt we would even have this thread.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

pets4life said:


> Just seems like the reporter and other people do not really look at the mother like a person. Had she have been an upper class woman I doubt we would even have this thread.


I thought the same thing. What makes a person so callous to continue to badger someone like that. She obviously cannot relate to the individual at all. That's kind of why I think she should be fired. 

I think some people would be more sympathetic to how someone might react whose dog was shot. And there is simply no comparrison. We ALL love our dogs here, but it simply isn't the same to have a dog seriously wounded as it is to have a child seriously wounded.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I've seen how reporters treat the families of victims. Not just the badgering like you see in this clip but what they say behind the scenes.
No, they don't view them as victims or people - they are "stories" Pushing them until they either talk or snap, it doesn't matter which they do both are great cover.
It's not really because the mother in this case isn't upper class. More that certain classes and/or people know more about how to handle these situations or have a lawyer on retainer to handle things for them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dainerra said:


> I've seen how reporters treat the families of victims. Not just the badgering like you see in this clip but what they say behind the scenes.
> No, they don't view them as victims or people - they are "stories" Pushing them until they either talk or snap, it doesn't matter which they do both are great cover.
> It's not really because the mother in this case isn't upper class. More that certain classes and/or people know more about how to handle these situations or have a lawyer on retainer to handle things for them.


I really, really dislike people. Some people anyway. If I was looking to make a friend, I would rather be friends with the rock-throwing, bat-weilding, dog-sicking, cigarette-smoking woman, than the lady in the nice clothes and microphone. 

Just my not-so-humble opinion.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

selzer said:


> *Jokes about putting bleach in the water? *
> 
> What is this? I never heard of jokes about this. I have poured a gallon of bleach in my well a dozen years ago or so. It is supposed to help kill unwanted bacteria. And the water smells bleachy for a day but it is perfectly fine. We just don't drink it right away.



Oh, no. No one actually said that here in this thread. I was responding to someone saying that this woman should be put down. I was talking about how I didn't understand comments like that, I'm not even one to joke about things like that, let a lone say them for real, or even in the heat of the moment.

I have heard some people use the term, putting bleach (or something of the sort) in water to "thin out the population." Some in jest, some in seriousness.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDolch said:


> Oh, no. No one actually said that here in this thread. I was responding to someone saying that this woman should be put down. I was talking about how I didn't understand comments like that, I'm not even one to joke about things like that, let a lone say them for real, or even in the heat of the moment.
> 
> I have heard some people use the term, putting bleach (or something of the sort) in water to "thin out the population." Some in jest, some in seriousness.


I've heard of putting saltpeter in the water to limit population growth -- pretty much a joke though, as I don't know if it actually works.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The reporter deserved worse, shes gonna be relinquished to being a paparazzi if she keeps that garbage up. Heres another dog attacking reporter-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHLnjiISsOo


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

volcano said:


> The reporter deserved worse, shes gonna be relinquished to being a paparazzi if she keeps that garbage up. Heres another dog attacking reporter-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHLnjiISsOo


I disagree volcano, the reporter didn't deserve any of that. 

The reporter was doing her job ... she was doing what reporters are paid to do, attempting to interview someone involved in a tragedy for the news. 

The reporter was on a public street. 

The woman threw rocks at the reporter and hit the photographer with one as the reporter retreated down the street. The reporter appeared to be walking away when the woman threatened her with a baseball bat. The woman then sic'ed her dogs on the reporter resulting in the reporter being bitten. The woman yelled a racial slur as she and her dogs chased the reporter down the street.

While I feel sorry for the woman, her response to the reporter's attempt to interview her was hostile/violent ... all she had to do was either ignore the reporter, call the police if she felt harassed, or she could have turned around and walked into the house and stayed there until the reporter left. 

If my math is correct, there is an average of approximately 33,000 crimes committed in the United States every day. Can you imagine what it would be like if all crime victims were allowed to be hostile and attack others because they're upset? Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Why was the reporter and film crew there in the first place? Seems like a bit of invasion of privacy.

Obviously the lady is unstable and should be left alone. The reporter is asking for trouble perusing her after the stone is thrown IMO.

The pit bulls are pretty well behaved under the circumstances


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't stand people who act violent either or act like nut jobs, but its just what this lady went through i cant blame her for the way she acted. Its not like she was in a club acting like a fool or on the street picking fights. Like the other poster said you can tell the reporters were trying to hit her breaking point and knew exactly how to do it. In the end they got it because that type of stuff is what makes them big. It was clearly a set up. Poke a suffering person with a stick enough times they will snap. They cut out those parts.


But that is a reporters job i dont blame the reporters either. Its their life.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

When she sent her dogs after the reporter the reporter was some how back at the womans house tho? How did she get back there? 


Think about it she threw a rock at them and then came at them with a bat, then the reporter is back at the womans house ???? That is when the dogs went after her. How did she end up back at the womans house??? This is after the rock throwing and bat? Makes no sense?


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok so the story behind this is some guy shot this ladies daughter at her graduation.

*What would anybody else do in this circumstance?* Invite the reporter for a nice cup of tea. These reporters are just using people to get there story. It is as low as a reporter can go.

And then they turn around and say they are attacked and file charges. They should accept this treatment as part of there job if they go intervering in peoples personal tragedy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They should be willing to take no for an answer. 

"The victim's mother was unavailable for comment."

That is perfectly fine with me. I do not need to see someone's shock or grief or pain or anger or frustration personally. I can feel it all, just reading about the scenario. I hate the way people watch a television interview on a subject in a situation and then rate their reaction or lack of the show of feelings. 

Under extreme stress, our systems act in a variety of ways. Some people wail or cry, some get totally numb, some go into shock, some act in bazaar ways -- none of that is how I want to remember someone by. 

I personally do not believe in the public's right to know. I think that news agencies ought to have a person's written permission to use an individual's photo and name for any reason, whether in newsprint or live TV news. Pictures of a crowd at a some event would be ok, so long as people are not singled out by name without permission.

I think that it may be the reporter's job to badger a victim until they give a story or break, but that doesn't make it ok. It makes it a crappy job. We didn't see the whole of what went on, but if we did, I would wager to say the shooting victim's mother did not deserve that either. 

The reporter retreated, and then was magically back at the door, several times. Well, that kind of tells me that there was a whole lot more to that video, that was not newsworthy. 

It is really sad that our society is so filled with voyeurs that a reporter's job is this.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wasn't the reporter bringing her good news? She wanted to know how the mother felt about her daughter's shooter being arrested.


----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)

Syaoransbear said:


> Wasn't the reporter bringing her good news? She wanted to know how the mother felt about her daughter's shooter being arrested.


She may have been the tenth reporter to bring her the good news


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

OK ... I get it ... it's okay to threaten people with a baseball bat, sic your dogs on them, throw rocks at them, etc. if you feel the person who's on public property isn't behaving in the politically correct manner which you feel they should observe!!! YEAH ... you're right, my bad ... that really makes sense ... screw the police and our justice system, let's all take the law into our own hands and deal with stuff any way we want too. Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)

arycrest said:


> OK ... I get it ... it's okay to threaten people with a baseball bat, sic your dogs on them, throw rocks at them, etc. if you feel the person who's on public property isn't behaving in the politically correct manner which you feel they should observe!!! YEAH ... you're right, my bad ... that really makes sense ... screw the police and our justice system, let's all take the law into our own hands and deal with stuff any way we want too. Sounds like a plan to me.


I don't think 'politically correct' enters into it. Throwing rocks and threatening someone with a bat is wrong, no question. It is understandable, however, to get upset and angry if someone refuses to leave you alone about a personal tragedy.

Neither one of them were in the right.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

you ppl


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Swifty said:


> I don't think 'politically correct' enters into it. Throwing rocks and threatening someone with a bat is wrong, no question. It is understandable, however, to get upset and angry if someone refuses to leave you alone about a personal tragedy.
> 
> Neither one of them were in the right.



Yup.

I don't know what caused that outburst, but I haven't seen anyone say that the woman was right to throw rocks or sic her dogs on them. Some people have said that they were good dogs...and technically they were for listening to the woman. I've seen people say they understand the womans feelings, but you can understand someones feelings without saying they were right.

What some people ARE saying, is that the reporter does hold some of the blame for the situation that happened. According to a person in this thread that lives in the area, the reporter was there for around 20 minutes or so *before* the woman took physically action. It shouldn't have came to that, the reporter should have left after the woman said she didn't want to talk to them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We really don't know whether the woman was banging on the door, or pushing or what all she was saying or doing. 

Why should a reporter be privy to news before the family of the victim is anyway???

But she wasn't delivering news the lady of the arrest. She was asking the woman how she felt about the arrest. What a stupid question anyway. How do you feel about your child being killed? How do you feel about your dog being run over? How do you feel about the murderer of your parents being arrested?

Yes, you can say relieved, or glad, or any number of things, but why was she there for 20 minutes? Why was she there at all. We hear the shooter of your daughter was arrested, how does that make you feel?

We want to see you, we want the whole world to see your pain and your grief and your anger. We want to see you say what you want to happen to him. We want to watch you suffer. 

The reporter is happy, she pushed the woman over the edge. She is HAPPY! She did her job. She got NEWS. Yippee. Where were the victim's rights here? Why shouldn't people have the right to some privacy. The girl is a minor. Her name should not be bandied about. They protect underage criminals. But victims are left to the mercy of these vulchers. 

It's been days since I first read this thread, and I am as mad as I was when I first read it. 

When will news agencies realize we do not want to witness people's pain first-hand. People who want to see that are sickos. They wonder why there are so many sickos doing horrendous acts like the bombing of that marathon and the shooting of that school. Well, some of it can be attributed to the way these things are beat to death when they happen, with all the lights flashing, and the raw pain and horror showing up. Usually after one horrendous act, you can expect another and another from people who watch that and want to cause that sort of mayhem too. 

Reporting agencies SHOULD be responsible in how they report the news. They should be held accountable when they do things that hurt the state of the union -- contribute to leaks in our security or play into situations in the name of a story. And when they walk all over victims of crime, they should have some sort of repercussion for that. 

This woman had to have a tetnus shot. Big deal. She put a lot more pain into the life of that victim than the victim put into her.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

selzer said:


> We really don't know whether the woman was banging on the door, or pushing or what all she was saying or doing.
> 
> Why should a reporter be privy to news before the family of the victim is anyway???
> 
> ...


Thats it right there that sums things all the way up. There is nothing disputable about anything you said.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Alot of people are citing law in terms of right or wrong? Are your morals that shallow that a politician can change your views with a vote? It wasnt right to throw rocks and sick dogs but it was no more right to harass that woman. There are lines and that reporter crossed them, plus they edited it and lied, she claimed she was just "trying" to leave the area after the rock and they were not leaving at all, they stayed for extra drama.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

arycrest said:


> ... screw the police and our justice system...


The justice system makes allowances for people who aren't in their right mind. Not guilty by reason of insanity, diminished capacity. In the link I posted, the story says that the mother started the argument with the shooter in the first place, so she's probably blaming herself for this tragedy.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I can't remember who said it, but I think they made a very good point.

We no longer have justice system, we have a legal system. I think an actual justice system would also find fault with the reporter. As it stands though, legally it does not.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am actually disgusted with the " blame the victim" tone some of the responses have taken. 

If that's the case, then the rape victim should NOT have worn that short skirt, the elderly lady should have researched more before giving her life savings to Bernie Madoff, the mugging victim should not have been walking to her car alone. 

The correct thing to do was go inside her house. If the reporter crossed in to her property, call the police. This woman resorted to multiple forms of violence. 

Does it stink that a woman going through that would have to end up in her house instead if outside where she wanted to be, sure. But just because I WANT to bathe in the salmon infested creek, does not mean the Grizzlys should leave me alone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

apples and oranges. The type of people you describe do NOT volunteer to put themselves in that situation, nor do they choose to STAY in the situation.

If someone knowingly puts themselves in a situation, then chooses to stay in a situation that is escalating, then they aren't exactly a victim IMO.

Since you want to use extremes in example....Its like coddling a drug addict saying its not their fault they hooked themselves on drugs.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Ok so extremes, if that woman had, instead of siccung her dogs on the reporters, pulled out her gun and shot her? Or while running away from the dogs, a car had struck her? What if the digs had ACTUALLY attacked her?That's justifiable? Because the reporter deserved it. She was being relentless and would not leave. Right????

No. Violence is not the answer, and to say it was not that big if deal because the reporter ONLY needed a tetanus... Well. I got nothing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No one is suggesting that the woman _should _have encouraged her dogs to go after the reporter, or to throw rocks, or to wave a bat at her. What we are saying is that the mother was working at less than 100% of her tolerance. And, we are saying that somewhere between the rocks and the bat, the reporter _should _have realized that her presence there was unwelcome and she should have been _professional _enough to accept that this woman did not need her added annoyance to her current load of troubles.

The reporter has to be dumber than a box of rocks. 

There are victims and then there are people who are looking for a fight. I put the reporter in the latter group. 

Did she deserve what she got? Well, as she did not get much, yes. But had the dog tore her limb from limb, no. 

The lady had a cigarette in her mouth. Maybe she only smokes outside. Maybe she was outside having a smoke. Maybe the AC was broken and inside was too hot. Maybe, maybe, maybe, maybe, maybe. The thing is, this was a very one-sided video. It was edited to show the worst of the woman, and probably to edit much of what the reporter did and where exactly she was at any given time. 

I think she brought it on herself. 

If you go swimming with crocodiles sometimes you get killed. You may be the victim of a crocodile attack, but you brought it on yourself -- there are people who do this, and occasionally they do get killed. I'll keep my sympathy for the mother of the child that got shot. Her crime, what she did to bring this on her family, was to tell an uninvited guest in a party to leave or pay for the food. I truly hope she is not feeling guilty for that, because there just is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

gsdsar said:


> Ok so extremes, if that woman had, instead of siccung her dogs on the reporters, pulled out her gun and shot her? Or while running away from the dogs, a car had struck her? What if the digs had ACTUALLY attacked her?That's justifiable? Because the reporter deserved it. She was being relentless and would not leave. Right????
> 
> No. Violence is not the answer, and to say it was not that big if deal because the reporter ONLY needed a tetanus... Well. I got nothing.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The creepy paparrazi lady mustve got a lawyer who told her to take the vid down. Or else all the comments were against her. 
Does anyone have a link to the reporters email?

the reporter wasnt a victim in any way shape or form.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

gsdsar said:


> Ok so extremes, if that woman had, instead of siccung her dogs on the reporters, pulled out her gun and shot her? Or while running away from the dogs, a car had struck her? What if the digs had ACTUALLY attacked her?That's justifiable? Because the reporter deserved it. She was being relentless and would not leave. Right????
> 
> No. Violence is not the answer, and to say it was not that big if deal because the reporter ONLY needed a tetanus... Well. I got nothing.
> 
> ...



The thing is, you are going with the assumption that everyone is saying that the woman was RIGHT in getting her dogs after her.

The majority of people are NOT saying that. In fact I think only ONE person said she deserved it, so maybe you should quote THEM instead of using your assumption for all of us who don't consider the reporter a "victim".

People are just saying that the reporter does hold some of them blame, in THIS situation. It's not saying that the other woman was right, because she wasn't right either. Neither of them were.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

volcano said:


> The creepy paparrazi lady mustve got a lawyer who told her to take the vid down. Or else all the comments were against her.
> ...


There are a lot of videos on YouTube ... search for "reporter attacked by dog" ... they all seem to be the same.


----------

